# F32 Halo Brightness Adjustment



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Need help adjusting brightness of Halo Rings while headlights on. Everywhere I am looking it shows code for it
FEM_BODY 3062 MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_LEVEL_1 (for left and with R for right). Challenge is that in my F32 there is no Level 1
I see:
.........Standard
..........Reduced
.........Rear
--------Level4
..........Level5

Also Values are different. Anyone done the mode or know how to do it on F32? Thanks!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just did this on an F32.

You want to change the _STANDARD ones. BMW renamed LEVEL_1 to STANDARD.

Also, the default value is now 10% (it is 8% on F30's). We just used the pull-down and selected 100% for all 4 rings.

make sure you change all 4, the 2 STANDL ones and the 2 PARKL ones.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

what PARKL ?

also any idea what the reduced and rear are for ?


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

mvaccaro said:


> what PARKL ?
> 
> also any idea what the reduced and rear are for ?


I think the STANDL are the outside rings and the PARKL are the inside rings.

I don't know what all of the other 7 settings are for or what they do.


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for tips. I would never guess the Park one....

I don't want 100% brightness but would like to get it to 50%. There is no option for 50%. If I remember correctly it was 8%, 10%, 100% and several voltage settings. Do you know which setting to use to get it to 50%?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I did just one and all halos went to 100% MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_STANDARD...

for the sake of it did also the R and the PARK ones but only doing the STANDL_V_L took the halos from 8% to 100%


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

skywalker27617 said:


> Thanks for tips. I would never guess the Park one....
> 
> I don't want 100% brightness but would like to get it to 50%. There is no option for 50%. If I remember correctly it was 8%, 10%, 100% and several voltage settings. Do you know which setting to use to get it to 50%?


I coded mine for 50% too.

Instead of changing the function value in the pull-down list, you can edit the werte value directly. It's the percent PWM value from 00 (0%) to 64 (100%).

Note that the werte values are in hex, not decimal! Don't set the value greater than 64.

100% = werte 64 (6 * 16 + 4 = 100.)

50% = werte 32 (3 * 16 + 2 = 50.)

25% = werte 19 (1 * 16 + 9 = 25.)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I coded mine for 50% too.
> 
> Instead of changing the function value in the pull-down list, you can edit the werte value directly. It's the percent PWM value from 00 (0%) to 64 (100%).
> 
> ...


The werte doesn't want to save. I am hitting edit, change the value from 0F to 32 in the window but when click off it still shows 0F. Is there a trick to change werte value?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need to hit the door looking icon with yellow arrow in the upper right-hand corner of the lower edit window.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

skywalker27617 said:


> The werte doesn't want to save. I am hitting edit, change the value from 0F to 32 in the window but when click off it still shows 0F. Is there a trick to change werte value?


You have to click the little door icon in the value editor box, or I think, you can press ctrl-enter to submit it.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you need to hit the door looking icon with yellow arrow in the upper right-hand corner of the lower edit window.


It worked! Thanks!!!


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

mvaccaro said:


> I did just one and all halos went to 100% MAPPING_STANDL_V_L_PWM_STANDARD...
> 
> for the sake of it did also the R and the PARK ones but only doing the STANDL_V_L took the halos from 8% to 100%





skywalker27617 said:


> It worked! Thanks!!!


Humm, the defaults for this were 10% on the F32, not 8% like I've seen on F30's. Is your car an F32, or an F30/F31?

The guy I coded this for (F32) called and said that he still sees the halos dim when the headlights are on rather than being as bright as the DRL's.

I verified that the the halos were still dimming and checked that the coding took.

I tried re-coding the other 10% values to 100%, but no matter what I tried, I could not get his halos to 100% with the headlights on.

Can anyone verify that they can see the halos at 100% with the head lights active on an F32?


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

FrogmanF30 said:


> Humm, the defaults for this were 10% on the F32, not 8% like I've seen on F30's. Is your car an F32, or an F30/F31?
> 
> The guy I coded this for (F32) called and said that he still sees the halos dim when the headlights are on rather than being as bright as the DRL's.
> 
> ...


I have played with codes today and even though I was able to code them in, halos were still dimming with lights on. If anyone have any ideas, please share.


----------



## ZZ-mtl (Jan 24, 2015)

skywalker27617 said:


> I have played with codes today and even though I was able to code them in, halos were still dimming with lights on. If anyone have any ideas, please share.


Just did mine for the first time today... me neither did not have LEVEL_1. what i did was changed both standard and reduced to 100% (as previous said 100% is right there in the drop down along with a few other options with voltage to choose from).

now no matter which position my light switch is at (auto, day, park etc) the rings do not dim. not sure if this helps.


----------



## Infamous M3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Any update on this for f32? I have an F80 M3 with the same lines of codes for the headlights and nothing seems to work to make the angel eyes stay full brightness when the headlights are on. I'm sure there is someone out there who figured this out?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Assuming you have LEDs, have you tried changing the Werte for Standlicht Modus 1 & Standlicht Modus 2 in both TMS?

The default value is:

00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2E, 04, 00, 00

The first value in red (00) is the brightness of the flasher, the second (64) is the brightness of the amber side marker, the third (64) is the brightness of the eyebrow and the fourth (2E) is the brightness of the corona ring. So change 2E to 64 (as mentioned earlier in this thread, values are in hex so 64=100%).

Posted here: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ko&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fmrcheese.co.kr%2F220381465437&edit-text=


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Does anybody have any guess as to what the remaining bytes (the ones not in red) in the above word might stand for?


----------

